# Chiwarwar or Cat???



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok so lately my Leila has started acting very cat-like. She has always been a leaper on and off the furniture constantly. 
But now she leaps from my lap onto my shoulder and sits there. She also now will leap onto the *very top* of the recliner from the seat. She is scaring the crap out of me. If she fell she would really get hurt from that height.
I always get her down when i see her do it. Generally she only does the recliner jump if i'm at the desk and it is right beside it. She has gotten rather obsessed  with me lately.lol
Is it common for chis to be so acrobatic?? I think it's easy for her because she's so little now since she shrunk to 5 lbs. lol


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine jumps everywhere. We have to remind her she is a dog and not a cat all the time. We also have wood floors, slippery. Our bed is high and she is always jumping off the back of our couch. She also washes her face like a cat.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine are very acrobatic, too. Gonzo likes to walk up me and walk on the back of my desk chair and the back of the couch. Smoke likes the back of the couch, too. Smoke and Pepper jump off my bed all the time even though it's a very high bed. They can't jump on the bed, but boy, they can jump off.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hahah. If i am sitting in the computer chair playing video games and i put my foot up on the recliner she will use my leg as a bridge and is in my lap in seconds...licking my hand while i play.  ugh!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Yes, I think it's very common. I believe Kizzie is half cat lolol () Shayley & Kizzie both jump on the recliner and sit up there daily to look out the window. 



















Leila is so cute! Shayley doesn't jump on my shoulders but Kizzie does that too, she'll sit there like a bird. It's so goofy! Chi Chis are too fun!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Leila is such an awesome little chibaby.. We, too, have some climbers and leapers..lol When I am at the computer desk playing games, Neko likes to sit on my shoulder like a bird.. thank goodness he is quite small..lol Buster sits on the desk and tries to "catch" the things on the puter screen.. he looks like a "bobblehead" when I play the match and drop games.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LOL kerri you're right!! Chi's are the bestest!! 

Deb, sounds like Neko and buster are quite the characters.  I'd love to see buster joining in on the computer games. You gotta get a video of that some time. lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie scares me to death, too. She's constantly leaping here and there - last night I was lying on my side in bed, and she was perched on top of me at about my waist. All of a sudden she decided to become airborne, and she flew over my husband and had to scramble to keep from falling off the bed. I jumped to grab her at the same time my husband did, and we bumped heads so hard that I still had a headache this morning.

Meanwhile, Gracie was just fine...


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I think the cat here at my parents house is a bit dog like. He's a "people" cat and likes to go where people are.
When I have him on my lap purring, I like to whisper "good kitty, now turn into a chihuahua".


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

kimr said:


> Gracie scares me to death, too. She's constantly leaping here and there - last night I was lying on my side in bed, and she was perched on top of me at about my waist. All of a sudden she decided to become airborne, and she flew over my husband and had to scramble to keep from falling off the bed. I jumped to grab her at the same time my husband did, and we bumped heads so hard that I still had a headache this morning.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gracie was just fine...


:laughing9: LOL i can just picture that. bahahaha!!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Roxy definitely thinks she is a cat too! She does the same kinds of things Leila does. Maybe it's just a chi thing! She'll hop from my lap, up onto my shoulder and just hang out. She'll walk across the top of the couch and take a little 'cat' nap! Sometimes I call her Skippy Jon Jones! Have you ever read any of the books or heard of them? It's about a Siamese cat (Skippy Jon Jones) who thinks he's a chihuahua! It's so funny!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi yes i agree my buster cant jump on the bed so he goes to the coach in sitting room and jumps onto bed like hes in flight coach is only 3 ft from bed but he makes it fine it also worries me


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes i think it looks like all of our chi`s have a bit of cat in them!! Mine jump everywhere! and they both try to sit on my shoulder! (not at the same time thank god!!) 


Heres Penny on the back of the sofa!


----------

